# Living in your van, would you it wouldn't you?



## gypo (Sep 7, 2016)

I know there are quite a few ppl who regularly post their escapades and adventures on here who live full time in their vans but would you if you could?
What I mean is if you weighed in all your assets and could then afford to take to the road?
For eg giving up a good job paying 35k plus a year, selling your home/base
and taking off. 
Bear in mind everything that you would be giving up, home etc.
Would you do it?
Opinions please ppl.
Thanks
G


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Sep 7, 2016)

Simple & Honest answer is -
ABSOLUTELY YES !.
I've done it !.
Got Bugger all now, But have loved my chosen lifestyle for the last 30 years, Got the Memories & experiences that will last my lifetime !.
NO,,It's not been 'Easy' at times.
NO,, It's not an ideal fairytale lifestyle.
But in my experience, The Good far outweighs the Bad, & I don't miss The trappings of a 'Wheel of Life' associated with Bricks & Morter.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Sep 7, 2016)

It's not for us gypo,it's always good to have bricks and mortar to come back to if anything goes wrong.We have long termed for months and enjoyed it but that is quite different.I am in the fortunate position of not having to sell my property to full time but I appreciate that some do have to sell up to pursue their dream,I would advise against it.Maybe I am over cautious,that may be because I am in my 60's,I would probably have thought differently 20 years ago and gone for it.

I have been motorhoming for 10 years now and been on motorhoming forums for that time,I have seen so many people go fulltiming only for something to go wrong......illness,break ups,financial problems etc... and they are now back living in a house.

Sorry to be a pessimist but personally we wouldn't do it,some will no doubt say it's a wonderful life but I would sooner travel around Europe long term and then have the security of a property to come back to in the UK.


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 7, 2016)

I'm with wakk44 I love being out in the van but I love having a base somewhere to go home to when your not well or you just want a hot bath or slob on a big couch and watch TV if the van is your home it would take the the fun and thrill of just getting in and taking off to anywhere for a change of scenery.


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 7, 2016)

Ditto Annies post,plus I would feel better with security to fall back on if it all goes awry.
Rod


----------



## gypo (Sep 7, 2016)

Mmm some mixed opinions there that I get from both sides.
I think I could pos rent out the house and get enough income from it but still it is a biggy.
I'm currently doing my second stint in France this year and am getting used to the life style, I know it's only a couple of weeks and to be honest I don't think I could stick the hot weather all the time (not being ungreatful) but could do with a bit of the Welsh/Scottish weather to cool down a bit.
I think maybe I could do it, financially if I rented my house I could. I would be such a leap into the unknown that that would be the only thing holding me back.
If I could get my head around that then I think I could do it.
G


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Sep 7, 2016)

I simply couldn't afford to keep a 'Base Home' going,,,I think (for me) it would be a Dr traction or become an excuse NOT to 100% commit to one lifestyle or another, & that would give false comparisons.


----------



## jacquigem (Sep 7, 2016)

do it, rent your house and you can always come back to it if you want


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 7, 2016)

We hate coming back after a holiday over there, so I sympathise.We intend to be away for 2 or 3 months at a time when I retire.in 2018.Counting down every minute,hate work,struggle with going in every morning.Cant wait to be free.
Rod


----------



## pughed2 (Sep 7, 2016)

*full timing*

l been doing it for 3 years now gypo, and now cannot imagine myself settling in one place, even though eventually will have to, no regrets yet........the motorhome will put me exactly where I want to be.......like many others met and posting on here.........cant beat it........steve bristol


----------



## Ed on Toast (Sep 7, 2016)

Great subject for a thread.

I have not Full Timed yet but and planning and working towards it. I will though rent out the base rather than sell it.

So, the million dollar question.......how much rental income is enough, obviously there are lifestyles and LIFESTYLES so lets, if we may, use the _Annie Scale_:

A lifestyle that involves getting to loads of meets and every part of the UK. 
Socialising with the best of them.
Ruining a camper
Blar, Blar, Blar etc...

What would our hypothetical life style cost be? 

Just post the number, we can micro analyse the quality of the vodka label etc...

_Any Annie, mentioned, is purely fictional and any similarity to any real person, with or without a small, temperamental terrier, is poorly coincidental, blar, blar, blar._

What is your £_Number _


----------



## gypo (Sep 7, 2016)

Not sure what it would cost to be honest, we don't eat out and always cook ourselves, we like to move around so fuel would be the biggest thing I guess?
Food wise no more than at home.
Mobile phone £20 pm
No utility bills other than those expected, gas and fuel.
Running of the van?
Prob get £700 pm rental from my house.
After paying the morgage left with £350 pm
I tbh I'm not sure if that would be enough?
G


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 7, 2016)

Ed on Tour said:


> Great subject for a thread.
> 
> I have not Full Timed yet but and planning and working towards it. I will though rent out the base rather than sell it.
> 
> ...



Oi I only drink Smirnoff none of that cheap Also or Lidl for my delicate taste buds ( 2 litres a week at £15/20 a litre ) hope this helps with the costings.


----------



## barryd (Sep 7, 2016)

Yes I would do it tomorrow.  We have kind of been "half timers" for the past 8 years.  Longest single trip was six months but most years we have been in the van more than we have been at home in a year but its an expensive way of doing it (Still paying rates and bills on an empty house etc).

I am semi retired but I worked out that with the right investments I could probably pack in completely and full time without financial worries but ive never been able to convince Mrs D its the way to go.  She loves her house but loves long terming in the van as well, wants the best of both worlds.  Neither of us ever wants to come home though, even after six months.

I only just turned 50 this year so there is plenty of time I suppose.  I am glad we have crammed so much in while we were reasonably young but I would happily pack up and go and never look back permanently.


----------



## vwalan (Sep 7, 2016)

gypo said:


> Not sure what it would cost to be honest, we don't eat out and always cook ourselves, we like to move around so fuel would be the biggest thing I guess?
> Food wise no more than at home.
> Mobile phone £20 pm
> No utility bills other than those expected, gas and fuel.
> ...



dont forget you might be paying alot more for vehicle insurance .
i know some that the increase is greater than my council tax and house insurance . 
houses are cheap. its only the mortgage thats expensive . once thats gone they can be really cheap. 
just meter costs if you arent there .


----------



## barryd (Sep 7, 2016)

I have heard the figure of £1000 a month for full timing being about right.  I am not sure if that includes insurance, breakdown, emergencies etc.  Its about the absolute minimum I would have thought for a half decent stab at it that would be enjoyable. 

Our long term trips have worked out usually around that figure.  The most expensive was when we did a longer trip in the UK where it was more like £1200 a month.  The cheapest in Europe when the exchange rate was £1.40 at about £700 a month.

One thing that really concerns me is leaving the EU though.  My plan was to spend the majority of my time in mainland Europe but if we are out and not part of Schengen European travel in Schengen countries for outsiders will be limited to 3 months in any six month period. 

Please dont lets turn this into another Brexit thread but that is the way it is currently for none EU visitors to Europe.


----------



## Ed on Toast (Sep 7, 2016)

^  I would agree, £1000  a month, seems to be the minimum, with additional for the unforeseen. Obviously, this is just from chatting to folk, not form my personal experience.


----------



## n brown (Sep 7, 2016)

gypo said:


> Not sure what it would cost to be honest, we don't eat out and always cook ourselves, we like to move around so fuel would be the biggest thing I guess?
> Food wise no more than at home.
> Mobile phone £20 pm
> No utility bills other than those expected, gas and fuel.
> ...


fulltiming in europe can be as cheap as you like, and it helps a lot if you're prepared to engage with the locals and ex-pats  and earn a bit of cash as you go along . there's obvious ways, like picking crops of course , but there's also maintenance work, painting and decorating, selling on markets, busking, dog walking, house sitting etc. and as for moving around, a couple of litres is all it takes to change the view !
and if you fancy a change, rent a room or a house for a little while, although villa maintenance often results in parking in the grounds of large houses with pools and washing machines and you've got the keys !


----------



## jeffmossy (Sep 7, 2016)

6 years to go then we are going to lock up the house and live in the motorhome as much as possible, then we still have our home to go back to and recharge our bodies then off we go again.......... cant wait :dance::dance:


----------



## vwalan (Sep 7, 2016)

for the last two winters i have spent 5,1/2months in spain inc return ferry ,diesel ,food and beer . only spent less than 1600 quid . 
mind dont use cafe,s or bars and never eat out . can be very cheap. 
yes there was 840 quid house costs to add on really . 
even then its less than 100 quid a week inc the house


----------



## vwalan (Sep 7, 2016)

barryd said:


> I have heard the figure of £1000 a month for full timing being about right.  I am not sure if that includes insurance, breakdown, emergencies etc.  Its about the absolute minimum I would have thought for a half decent stab at it that would be enjoyable.
> 
> Our long term trips have worked out usually around that figure.  The most expensive was when we did a longer trip in the UK where it was more like £1200 a month.  The cheapest in Europe when the exchange rate was £1.40 at about £700 a month.
> 
> ...



looks like tunisia or morocco will be busy for 90 days then .


----------



## Ed on Toast (Sep 7, 2016)

Great point, enough said about it on other threads, could we maybe agree to Ban the B word here :sucks:


----------



## Ed on Toast (Sep 7, 2016)

I would like to lean more from the Snowbirds and follow their flight path, some time soon :bow:


----------



## FULL TIMER (Sep 7, 2016)

We sold up back in 2006 had about 18 months living it up after buying a  large new caravan, after nearly 2 years not working I decided to get back into the family business but only part time, later on I spent 5 months building the truck we live in now still only working part time so still loads of leisure time but living in the truck on local CS / CL sites instead of having a house. No intention of long term travelling at the moment and no intention of working every hour there is just to keep a roof over our heads. So our idea of full timing is much different to what most peoples idea's are but it works for us.


----------



## moby56 (Sep 7, 2016)

rented the house out for 3 years went on the road no regrets had a wonderful time would do it again :dance::dance:


----------



## 5andy (Sep 7, 2016)

I have lived in the NE Scotland all of my life. The village I am in now 27 years. Although the idea of full timing is very attractive, I cannot imagine not seeing the good friends we have from time to time. We will spend decent periods in the van but I think we will look forward to comming home when it feel right. We are fortunate that we don't have to sell our house to finance such a lifestyle. Maybe downsize at some point for practical rather than financial reasons. If you can keep your capital as a source of income in order to live the dream I would do that every time.
Sandy
PS Christine and I will both be retired only a month after the Falkirk meet and off to Spain for a few months mid December. Whoooooooooo!


----------



## Ed on Toast (Sep 7, 2016)

I think it is right that there are many degrees of campers, from occasional to 365 full Timers, all bring their valuable contribution to our community.

Especially those with large drives or gardens, hook ups a bonus


----------



## Penny13 (Sep 7, 2016)

Have never felt better in my life giving up bricks and mortar.
Love a bath but can pinch this from my kids or Rons.


----------



## delicagirl (Sep 7, 2016)

Ed on Tour said:


> I would like to lean more from the Snowbirds and follow their flight path, some time soon :bow:



I think Snowbird  said "goodbye WC" tonight on another thread..........


----------



## Ed on Toast (Sep 7, 2016)

is it Snowbird or are there many Snowbirds, I sort of thought of them as a very loose flock, am I wrong?


----------



## Goggles (Sep 7, 2016)

No me and hubs have both agreed we wouldn`t want to full time even after motorhomimg for the last 18 years. I`d miss the family and the little bungalow we`ve just downsized to. It has become my husbands hobby pottering around it.  It`s lovely to go away but equally as nice coming home when we get fed up.


----------



## alcam (Sep 7, 2016)

If you live in a suitable area check out doing holiday lets , try airbnb


----------



## delicagirl (Sep 7, 2016)

I went on my 3.5 month trip this year to experience what it would be like to be out in the van  for a long time. After 7 weeks I got restless and so I moved on quite a bit at that point.  

I loved the spontaneity of that way of life -  almost none of my night-before-plans came to fruition as I frequently stopped to take advantage of unexpected opportunities  - so I rarely spent the night where I thought I was going to.  I loved that. 

My mates were a GREAT support with texting and phoning  so that kept me in touch with what was going on at home.

I am still considering going on a really long trip after next summer.....    there is so much more to learn about overseas travelling  - and that is why WC is SO useful....


----------



## vwalan (Sep 7, 2016)

delicagirl said:


> I went on my 3.5 month trip this year to experience what it would be like to be out in the van  for a long time. After 7 weeks-on-day"  kind of approach.
> 
> I loved the spontaneity of that way of life -  almost none of my night-before-plans came to fruition as I frequently stopped to take advantage of unexpected opportunities  - so I rarely spent the night where I thought I was going to.  I loved that.
> 
> ...



we have a plan ........ santander november . going to santander april. 
where we go inbetween is anyones guess . and still we might change it . 
our game . no tolls no motor ways . avoid dual carriageways . 
visit as many villages as you can . stop say hello . every village as a story to tell. 
always make sure you have a few weeks food on board ,just in case you get not lost but dont know where you are . possibly ,spai or portugal . etc not lost just be alright tomorrow we might see a main road. ha ha . 
or follow the sea . keep it on your right or left . try to stay as close as you can . 
we are only children on an adventure .
you managed a good one this year . so you will manage over there as well.


----------



## voyagerstan (Sep 7, 2016)

We sold up 22 years ago after the kids went there own way bought asmaller house and flat , the house was intended for us after a few years of adventure but have never lived in either and can't see that changing any time soon . Been round the world twice north /South America most of Europe most of Asia Australia New Zealand India and the Middle East this year (Israel Jordan Egypt ) Both of us see more adventures ahead so health and happiness allowing many more miles to come . lane: Stan.    Don't know how people have time for work !! Hey Alan don't forget "the plan is ---- oh yes I remember now there's no plan"  not long now !!!!! Stan again


----------



## Purplesu (Sep 8, 2016)

*Full time will be challeging, but we want to give it a go.*

Most people will look at us like we are nuts when we tell them we want to live in our motorhome. 

We have been saving and planning for a long time and were finally able to buy our motorhome a couple of months ago. We basically want to enjoy life while we still can. Especially after my partner almost died from a pulmonary embolism at 42 years old last year (he is ok now, thank god, but will be on medication for the rest of his life), we decided we wanted a little more adventure and joy in our lives.. 

Our circumstances kinda help. We don't own a house, always rented and I was a live in employee for a long time. My partner is a professional (truck) driver. We have no children or any great attachments to where we live really. We will still have jobs, but we will be able to travel on days off and holidays and choose where we want to park/eat/sleep. We want to drive to Portugal (we are Portuguese) next year, if possible, on our holidays and see family and friends. So, yeah, exciting!

We have researched a lot, have tried to prepare as best as possible. Have done a couple of trips so far and had some fun. We know full well there will be issues/challenges and failure may be a possibility, but we have to try. 

I'll keep you all posted :camper:

xxx


----------



## BeyondTheVan (Sep 8, 2016)

I full time, wild camp. Love it. Would never go back


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 8, 2016)

No I would not - To many family ties and people we want to spend time with local to home, we have five children and four grandchildren. We would seriously downsize though (home) at the right time and spend a lot more time in the van.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Sep 8, 2016)

One of the best things for me is when I stop at a Town or Village to explore for a day or two, I try & interact with people I meet, it's amazing how people WILL infact talk & pass the time of day with you, if you just say 'Goodmorning,,I'm here for a cpl of days, just passing through etc etc etc'
I've enriched my life from the people I've met, The places I've been, The experiences I've had. & LOVE IT... For some reason, We just don't 'Interact' when in Bricks n Morter !
A Good example of that is just to re read this thread,,,Lots of People, From Very different lives, With one common interest, Giving Lots of Views & Opinions about one subject in particular, & We are ALL right !. Because it's a very Personal decision that we make to fit our lives at any one time.
I have met FAR too many people that say 'Oh how I Wish I'd have done what you're doing, BUT,,,,,,,!'.
The bottom line is You know Your circumstances better than anyone else,,So I guess it should be US asking YOU 'So,,!,What's in your Future Plans regarding Van/Motorhome/Travel then Matey ?'


----------



## Tony Lee (Sep 8, 2016)

barryd said:


> One thing that really concerns me is leaving the EU though.  My plan was to spend the majority of my time in mainland Europe but if we are out and not part of Schengen European travel in Schengen countries for outsiders will be limited to 3 months in any six month period.
> 
> Please dont lets turn this into another Brexit thread but that is the way it is currently for none EU visitors to Europe.



We can stay in Europe indefinitely thanks to some very old agreements with about half of the EU countries. Add in GB and Morocco and Turkey and we could live in perpetual spring forever - and we do.

We choose to keep our house and rent it out fully furnished and we have been on the road for about 10 years. Everyone has their comfort zone and selling everything up and driving away into the sunset (or rainstorm) was never going to be an option for us. Worst case scenario of serious illness or major financial woes or whatever isn't ideally tackled from a small motorhome sitting in a layby somewhere.


----------



## Byronic (Sep 8, 2016)

Only the way I see it.
If you're of working age then going fulltiming shouldn't be thought the default solution to having a crap job and a boring routine. Change your job, study or train for a better job and preferably better paid. Then making a decision on whether to go fulltiming will be a free choice rather than an imposed option.

Many of the people I have seen fulltiming, and some will admit to it, are bored; they move on because they hope in the next place they are going to be less bored. The sensible ones make sure they have their real home to return to. The ones not reliant on rental income have their home always available and not a stroppy tenant to evict. 

That's why 5 months max. every year Is enough for me, I'm getting sufficiently bored of the m/homing routines by then and Spring is on it's way back in merry England. The reality is you can't really escape, there's still tax, insurance, MOT, mail, possibly hospital appointments for some sooner or later etc. Family matters of one sort or another get in the way for most of us. Which as it happens is the reason I've found time to be on the forum in recent weeks, otherwise I'd be in San Francisco right now! 

Unless you are partial to a minimalist existence and counting the pennies then £350pm just isn't enough. Not even half enough, but that's just my subjective opinion.


----------



## gypo (Sep 8, 2016)

Some great opinions here, I'm not sure if I could go full time, I think I could a few months of the year but for a lot of the reasons given in previous posts I'm not sure if I could do it.
G


----------



## KevDub (Sep 8, 2016)

We are fortunate enough to have finished our mortgage. And it's certainly on the cards in the next year or so for us to travel full time. we intend to rent rather than sell our current home.
Can't come to quick for me :banana:
Kev.


----------



## Byronic (Sep 8, 2016)

Ed on Tour said:


> Great subject for a thread.
> 
> 
> A lifestyle that involves getting to loads of meets and every part of the UK.
> ...



I'd read the WC Drone thread first if I were you......dear oh dear!!


----------



## pughed2 (Sep 8, 2016)

*cost of full timing*

Have to take issue with those who reckon you need £1000 a month to go full timing. Unless of course that includes all the vehicle maintenance and repair costs etc, or long distance foreign travel. Excluding vehicle costs but including fuel costs, I can get by for one person on £250 a month fairly easily. I do not get much pleasure wasting cash on some of the rubbish you can find for sale nowadays..........steve bristol.


----------



## Byronic (Sep 8, 2016)

But of course as many of the essential unavoidable costs should be taken into account, to make meaningful comparisons and preferably over a whole year including insurances vehicle running costs, even clothing etc  it's all part of the overall "real costs". Some people for example base their expenditure on what they spend on whilst overseas and don't include the cost of the 4 months food supply they take with them.
What a person thinks of as a waste of money is their business and subjective, after all some people regard motorhoming per se as an unnecessary luxury, and non employed fulltimers of a working age as just work dodgers. One mans meat and all that. 
I'm talking about the basics as far as can be generally agreed not luxuries.


----------



## vwalan (Sep 8, 2016)

i dont mind saying i didnt include van insurance . but fuel food and beer, gas bought in spain .ferry plus club charge ,food took from uk.just under 1600 quid , so add 215 for 6 months insurance . 35 quid a week cost of having a house in uk. i dont pay for road tax or need an mot . servicing of vehicle is parts only i do the work so allow about 50 quid . lets call it about 2705 quid . clothes buy my jeand in asda 6 quid a pair . shoes 11 .15 quid , work boots from a farmstores shop. t shirts 2 quid each bought when lidl have a special etc , so could be 3 grand max in 6 months . 
equals to about same in uk as i bring enough beer home to see me through the summer . thats not counted in my amount as its a summer bill . 
in uk i dont use pubs or eat out . just about only time i use truck is shopping . or going away for a few days . i know i can live on 6-7 grand a year easily . thats with a house and going away.


----------



## Wisewoman (Sep 8, 2016)

In my mind, i would love to take to the road permanently.

I often ponder about wandering from church to church and using their car parks to camp out and discovering just how Christian people are these days. A few years back, this fantasy started as something i would do with a rucksack and a tent but now its transformed into a potential camper van adventure. I would probably blog about things too and i think i would have a sign on the side of my van saying 'Free tea' coz lets face it, how often do you see that?  Plus, a teabag is worth far less than the experience of meeting another human being over a cuppa.

Wearing the rose tinted specs, ;-)
Melissa


----------



## vwalan (Sep 8, 2016)

for years as my kids grew up we used to spend quite alot of time in france . we always used villages and looked for a church . yes a carpark . usually toilets and some times a shower . 
my youngest is now 38 yr old but still knows all the good churck carparks . we often have a laugh about going to church for a crap and a shower. 
but best not an friday and saturdays they can and do get busy.


----------



## Byronic (Sep 8, 2016)

You can live on £7000 a year. A single person remember. But as you admit you are tight with your spending. 
My guess is most people expect more, not necessarily need more. 
I dare say it could be even done for much less. Stay put in the UK, wildcamp hidden in a field somewhere, use no fuel, no insurance needed, food from the foodbank, clothes from the charity shop, you get the picture? What's OK for one person is not necessarily the case for someone else. 

As best I can judge I spend much more than £350 a month in Spain taking into account pro rata the items paid for in the UK like insurance clothes phone etc., if I were to include my  UK spending now that I'm retired, it would be over £25000 a year that includes things like house expenditure, depreciation on 3 near new vehicles excludes the van, that's hit rock bottom. Plus all the other unavoidable usual items.  

I did say in response to the OPs question that £350 a month would not work for me, I didn't say impossible, but it would take penny watching just my subjective view.


----------



## vwalan (Sep 8, 2016)

yes i know what you mean . i,m now only 1 person . 
i can say going to morocco for 3months in winter adds about 1000-1500 on my figures . 
i have always been tight . ha ha . 
like you i have decided my truck is never going to really lose money . my m,bikes i have had that long i really owe them. 
i did buy 3 new pairs of jeans this year . hadnt bought any for 5 years , really havent bought much clothes for years . do find food is far cheaper in uk than abroad . but beer wine fuel could steal it back . ha ha . 
mind i,m still on spanish diesel. havnt bought diesel in uk for 4 years . do buy petrol for the m,bikes . 
big fuel tanks are useful fill just before boarding the ferry . 
again not a holiday cost as really its a cheap uk cost but bought in spain . ideal. 
if any one knows any way of saving 50p please let us know . hee hee


----------



## Byronic (Sep 8, 2016)

I remember in my 100% campsite stay days I hauled into mainly RV dedicated site in Spain. At the Barbie it seemed to be a competition between some owners of the £200,000 RVs on just who owned the van that depreciated the most in the first year they owned it. I'm sure more than £25,000 was mentioned, that, and how quick could you get to Spain using as many motorways and tolls as needed, 22 hours was about par for the course. Then when the RV was up on it's oildraulics the thing stayed there for 6 months.
Diffrnt Strokes for differ... and all that. 
But +£500 a week over a year or +£1000 a week if only used in Spain, just on depreciation mama mia!!


----------



## n brown (Sep 8, 2016)

having spent many years fulltiming in vans abroad, i can only say it would have been great to have had an income and a base. but then i might have missed the challenge of managing without either


----------



## ashbyspannerman (Sep 9, 2016)

My wife and I have been 'wilding' for years, we talked of full timing, exploring without ties, we planned it for our future, didn't work out for us, she passed away a month ago, if you want to do it, do it! no one knows what is around the corner, you can make all the calculations you want, fate could step in tomorrow and take everything away!


----------



## Byronic (Sep 9, 2016)

On £7000 Alan you are doing things in relative style. That's £583 pm. The OP is thinking £350 pm quite a difference, could you realistically live  without struggling or doing without some essentials like say booze. That's the point I was addressing.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Sep 9, 2016)

ashbyspannerman said:


> My wife and I have been 'wilding' for years, we talked of full timing, exploring without ties, we planned it for our future, didn't work out for us, she passed away a month ago, if you want to do it, do it! no one knows what is around the corner, you can make all the calculations you want, fate could step in tomorrow and take everything away!



Sorry for your loss,a shame that it didn't quite work out for you.

We can't explore without ties as we have family to consider,we are close to our grandchildren,see them often and would miss them if we went fulltiming.We still enjoy being away for long periods though and find the lifestyle gets easier the longer you do it so will continue to go long terming for 2-3 months usually to southern europe over the winter.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Sep 9, 2016)

Well, For me it's working out on AVERAGE. £450pcm, & I live what I consider a comfortable lifestyle, I want for nothing, & if I visit somewhere & fancy an ice cream or a game of Crazy golf, Take in a local Amateur Dramatic production at whatever Village hall I'm near or a Coffee in a Cafe,,,I will !. My Tax, Ins, MOT & Serviceing, Phone & Interwebby is around the £1200 per year. & it seems I spend a similar amount on Fuel & Gas, So for me approximately £5000 / 5500pa covers what I need for my lifestyle choice.
I very seldom stay on sites, maybe once a month or so if No Public Toilets are about to empty my tank, but even then if I can 'Dump' my Loo, & Fill up my water for a few quid & without staying all the better (Nothing at all against sites, it's just my preference). 

I suppose I'm lucky in that I made sure I 'Networked' wherever I traveld,  I'm a Open, Approachable & Practical guy, With a good solid 'Friend' & 'Acquaintance' base & No Debt,. These are qualities that I have found VERY useful.


----------



## vwalan (Sep 9, 2016)

Byronic said:


> On £7000 Alan you are doing things in relative style. That's £583 pm. The OP is thinking £350 pm quite a difference, could you realistically live  without struggling or doing without some essentials like say booze. That's the point I was addressing.



remember i am allowing 35 quid a week for house costs . thats summer and winter so there is 1800 quid to come off . 
depends how perdantic we want to be . 
i do think many do eat out spend money in bars etc that soon uses alot of cash. 
even what we buy comparing a cheap brand to the more expensive etc . 
i,m actually watching eat well for less at the moment on tv . 
i would like them to come here and try and save me a quid a week. ha ha . 
having worked in big retail outlets i do find what folk spend on food mind blowing . 
but they do keep folk in work. they have just been tricked into tap water instead of bottled . 
216 quid a year saving . if drinking tap water. 
its so funny watching how daft many are . hee hee
could i save on beer yes .i spend 3 quid a week on 6litres of spanish beer a week.
3 small cans a day .  
mind unless i drink tap water there wouldnt be a great saving . 
i might drink 1 pounds worth of red wine as well. if i,m extravagant .


----------



## MF2002 (Sep 9, 2016)

*YES we would*

Hi folks,

Haven't read through all this discussion but...

Just back after 10 months in France, Spain & Portugal (wife got voluntary severance & I jacked in my job & we just went for it - booked the ferry 2 nights before we sailed no itinerary.

We kept a careful note of ALL our expenditure and spent £1100 per month.  We found that in France we spent proportionally more on food & less on overnight stops (because of the Aires system) and in Spain (where generally we found the Aires poorer / out of services) & Portugal it was the other way round but the monthly spend was pretty constant.

Covered 13,000 miles saw quite a few attractions, ate out quite a lot, weren't mean with our money but didn't throw caution to the wind either.

Why would we do it full time?  Life is so much less frenetic in Europe, people seemed friendlier and more helpful and we learnt SO much (about language, history, culture, politics, art) just by being there - not to mention the weather!

HTH

F


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Sep 9, 2016)

We full timed for 6 years in our Hymer S700.    We then decided that age was catching up with us so looked at renting.   We registered with a housing association and looked at properties on offer for a while to see what was coming available.   In March after winter in Spain we put in a first bid to rent a house we liked the look of and got it.  We moved in on 31st May.  We had to then find everything to furnish it as we had sold up to go full time.

Insurance for the motorhome dropped by £1000.   

We still have the motorhome and still enjoy.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Sep 9, 2016)

*Don't Hesitate*



ashbyspannerman said:


> My wife and I have been 'wilding' for years, we talked of full timing, exploring without ties, we planned it for our future, didn't work out for us, she passed away a month ago, if you want to do it, do it! no one knows what is around the corner, you can make all the calculations you want, fate could step in tomorrow and take everything away!



Also so sorry for your loss.  James is 17 years older than I and I lost my best friend age 49 ... going full time was pretty much a no brainer.  Two houses let out and set off April 2015.  Never regretted it for a mo.  Think I've had two afternoons where I was a bit bored, but compare that to however many dull days at work! And loss of stress!  Stress now looks like ... where will we empty the toilet!

We're lucky that my parents are extremely accommodating and supportive ... post etc is opened, scanned and emailed to us.  We kept one car and Dad drives it monthly and takes it for servicing.  

Costs so far this year - I track our costs ... and we are  very expensive ... we like to visit museums etc and have a coffee / ice cream.   I haven't included insurances for houses or life policies, letting agents fees, gifts, mobile comms etc.  The main costs are below which are the essential ones.  We have actually spent nearly £18,000 so far this year.  But they might give you some ideas.  We find being back in the UK (and we've been here since April) a lot more expensive.  Not just the prices but we are seeing family and friends.
Food:  £2554 - I do cook properly
Booze:  £1723 - yes we drink a too much, if there is such a thing!
Diesel: 1844 - back from Sicily, up to Scotland and Ireland 
Repairs: £1200 approx
Vehicles Service and maintenance £357
LPG: £90
Campsites /aires: £1415
Eating out: £2290
Entertainment: £810
Medical: £671 mostly dentists!
Travel fares: £598


----------



## vwalan (Sep 9, 2016)

Byronic said:


> I remember in my 100% campsite stay days I hauled into mainly RV dedicated site in Spain. At the Barbie it seemed to be a competition between some owners of the £200,000 RVs on just who owned the van that depreciated the most in the first year they owned it. I'm sure more than £25,000 was mentioned, that, and how quick could you get to Spain using as many motorways and tolls as needed, 22 hours was about par for the course. Then when the RV was up on it's oildraulics the thing stayed there for 6 months.
> Diffrnt Strokes for differ... and all that.
> But +£500 a week over a year or +£1000 a week if only used in Spain, just on depreciation mama mia!!



i can get to spain not using toll roads . avoiding m,ways etc in 20 hours . that 20hrs includes the ferry.
yes you get on this boat thing in plymouth today and tomorrow i,m in spain . 20 hrs . ideal. 
and a caravan is ideal for moving around . specially if its a big one . been doing it for years . 
bit worried on them campsites though weird folk on them.


----------



## Byronic (Sep 9, 2016)

hairydog said:


> These are people who should have bought a caravan. A caravan is ideal for siting in one place. A motorhome is ideal for touring from place to place.[/QUOTE
> 
> A massive  new RV confers more boasting rights, and if you might be suggesting a caravan gives you a car to potter around in then these bods tow a car more often than not. And a full size car is not unusual as opposed to say a smart.
> Anyway there are benefits for the rest of us, one less caravan car combo on the road substituted by an RV sitting on a campsite for 6 months also off the road !!


----------



## delicagirl (Sep 10, 2016)

Byronic said:


> hairydog said:
> 
> 
> > These are people who should have bought a caravan. A caravan is ideal for siting in one place. A motorhome is ideal for touring from place to place.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## andromeda (Sep 10, 2016)

*Do it*



Purplesu said:


> Most people will look at us like we are nuts when we tell them we want to live in our motorhome.
> 
> We have been saving and planning for a long time and were finally able to buy our motorhome a couple of months ago. We basically want to enjoy life while we still can. Especially after my partner almost died from a pulmonary embolism at 42 years old last year (he is ok now, thank god, but will be on medication for the rest of his life), we decided we wanted a little more adventure and joy in our lives..
> 
> ...



Please do it if that's your dream. My husband had a major heart attack aged 37 and it is all too easy to have your life defined by such illness. Missed opportunities cannot always be regained.


----------



## Byronic (Sep 10, 2016)

delicagirl said:


> Byronic said:
> 
> 
> > i overnighted next to a huge van in Scotland and he came round to open the rear boot door which was as large as a house's garage door, and low and behold he had a car in there.....
> ...


----------



## Byronic (Sep 10, 2016)

andromeda said:


> Please do it if that's your dream. My husband had a major heart attack aged 37 and it is all too easy to have your life defined by such illness. Missed opportunities cannot always be regained.



I'm not expressing my own personal opinion. But I'm sure the thought will occur to people, what if your husband had the heart attack in somewhere alien, and I'm not so much thinking will the treatment be at least equal to here, but more, where will he recuperate,  where will I live you can imagine the rest. By all means people should follow a dream but if you "can" make sure you have a viable plan B. 

All very well people finding being without having a home or a job a challenge....when you're young, but I have to ask would they consider doing the same thing now in old age?


----------



## Obanboy666 (Sep 10, 2016)

wrong thread.


----------



## Purplesu (Sep 11, 2016)

andromeda said:


> Please do it if that's your dream. My husband had a major heart attack aged 37 and it is all too easy to have your life defined by such illness. Missed opportunities cannot always be regained.



Hi Andromeda,

I am so sorry for your loss - 37 yo it's so damn young still. Anyway, thank you so much for sharing and for your comments. That is exactly why we are doing it. If it doesn't work out in the end, at least we gave it a go!

big hug from the both of us,


:heart:


----------



## Purplesu (Sep 11, 2016)

*Well said!*

That's it! Simple as that!


----------

